# => Bon plan Ipod ancienne génération



## Babooche (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà, ca doit faire 2 semaines que je cherche un ipod nano 5g (avec la caméra vidéo). Je suis donc aller chez Apple mais ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne produisaient plus les anciennes générations d'ipod.

Humm, chose très embarassante pour moi car certe sur internet il y a beaucoup d'offre mais je ne possède pas de carte de crédit donc le seul moyen pour moi est d'acheter sur place.

Pour finir, je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous connaisse un magasin "spécialisé" près de Genève.

Merci, peace les gens !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Sans CB, tu peux acheter des cartes iTunes pour faire des achats; ensuite il faut espérer que sur le refurb on trouve encore ces iPod nano 5G.

Autrement ça va être dur !


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour, mise a part le refurb ou le marché de l'occasion sur le net, il va etre dur de trouver un magasin physique ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Sur le refurb en ce moment (mais uniquement disponible en rouge):

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FC049ZD/A?mco=MjIwMzA1NjM
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FC074ZD/A?mco=MjIwMzA1NTE


----------



## Madalvée (3 Septembre 2011)

Je l'ai eu en orange il y a deux semaines sur le refurb Il suffit d'être patient.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je l'ai eu en orange il y a deux semaines sur le refurb Il suffit d'être patient.



J'attend depuis des mois qu'ils mettent la version Silver, mais y'a rien 

Le seul refurb sur lequel j'ai trouvé cette version est celui de Singapour, mais j'ignore si on peut commander sur leur site.


----------

